# What ladder would you go with?



## salestrainer

Still getting my 1-man interior painting biz off the ground, currently have standard 8 ft stepladder, 13 ft werner adjustable ladder. Job I just looked at, has 20 ft walls, probably will need to buy bigger ladder. What one ladder should i buy that would handle about any interior job i will run into?


----------



## Workaholic

I think you should have a 6' step and a 16' extension and a 24' extension as far as ladders I get a lot of use out of.


----------



## WAGGZ

I have 2 jobs coming up that are similar. 16' ceiling - HO put his foot through it while in attic. 20' ceiling - repair water damage repaint ceiling (400sq') but since all the damage is in the middle I'm buying some scaffolding. But yeah 6, 16, 24 should get you through most jobs. But I like having something having a 8 or 9 for taller ceilings too.


----------



## Workaholic

WAGGZ said:


> But I like having something having a 8 or 9 for taller ceilings too.


Me too, i have an 8' and a 10' step as well but I get the most use out of the 6', 16', 24'. I have not used my 40' all year and I like it that way.


----------



## DeanV

I second the ladders above, but if I need a larger step than 6', it is time for a Little Giant style ladder. I have a 21' Werner little giant clone that I consider indispensable for tall interiors or stairways. Often quarters are too tight to work easily with an extension ladder and the little giant style is perfect for these. Also, as steps get taller, you stand further back from the wall (unless you orient the step the wrong way, but that feels awkward to me), with the little giants you can drop the section by the wall as step and then you are closer to the wall.


----------



## Workaholic

DeanV said:


> I second the ladders above, but if I need a larger step than 6', it is time for a Little Giant style ladder. I have a 21' Werner little giant clone that I consider indispensable for tall interiors or stairways. Often quarters are too tight to work easily with an extension ladder and the little giant style is perfect for these. Also, as steps get taller, you stand further back from the wall (unless you orient the step the wrong way, but that feels awkward to me), with the little giants you can drop the section by the wall as step and then you are closer to the wall.


I have been looking at a little giant for awhile, just have not pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I've used a little giant several times in the past, but still don't like them. I DO like all the configurations you can use them as, but Gawd they are heavy to lug around. I also don't like how it feels when you stand on them. Maybe I
m not used to them, but they really make my legs/back/feet hurt after standing on them for awhile. 

Not trying to hijack this thread, just thought I would throw that out there.
I agree with all the others, a 6', a 16', and 20' or 24'.

I would also recommend buying some scaffolding to. A section or two of the 6' baker-type scaffold. It will come in handy more often than you think. I also use my 4' perry scaffold ALOT.


----------



## wje

My 2 faves that i have are my 4 foot steps, and my heavy duty 2 foot step you will see a lot of drwallers using. It is about 3 feet wide so you can cover a large area of cutting in. My favorite extension is my 16 foot ladder. I am at the point where anything over 16 feet isn't worth the aggrivation. Plus most times anything that requires an extension i will just cut in with a brush extender.


----------



## DeanV

The actual little giant has a light weight version called the painters ladder that is not bad to move around, but the regular and werner versions are ridiculously heavy.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I think if you have one ext ladder its a 24' get you usually high enough for a one man show and manageable to move around by your self. As for steps 6' and 8' for sure. I use my 10' and 12' usually outside for plank set ups...


----------



## WAGGZ

I already have one set of this scaffolding just ordered another and outriggers and hand rails so I can have this setup.


----------



## WAGGZ

*oops*

here we go....maybe


----------



## BrushJockey

I love my extend ladders ( I have a 12 and 16) . I always have a 12' ladder in my truck, only takes up 3' when collapsed. easy to carry to hard to get to places.
If I was going to spend all day on a ladder, this would not be it, but for interior work it is great.
http://www.amazon.com/Xtend-Climb-785P-Telescoping-Professional/product-reviews/B000JIL4Z8


----------



## daArch

As thrifty as I am known to be, there was no compromise in my investment in ladders. When I folded the painting business, I sold a few extensions to some of my buddies. But I treasure what I kept and feel they are bare necessities. 4', 6', & 8' steps. Little Giant. 8-16, 12 - 24, 16-32 extensions. 

Within the past few years I have found a 2' stubby to be invaluable.

I agree with PWG that a Baker scaffolding is a very wise investment. 

There is no substitute for having the correct compliment of ladders. Trying to get by with a minimum of ladders is like having two brushes, one for oil and one for waterbornes, IMO. 

My advice is to invest now so you will have what you need when you need it.


----------



## johnpaint

Well, if you are going to be in business your going have to spend a little money my friend. If you are trying to get by with one or two ladders, makes me wonder. Do yourself a favor and spend at least a thousand, buy you some ladders and brushes,tarps,tools. You know we spend so much of out time on this site helping people get started in the paint business that really know nothing about painting. We should rename this site to www. Let'shelpyouwanttobepaintersgetstarted.com


----------



## nEighter

There is a really SWEET backward ladder you can get.. those a pimp


----------



## summertime14

The little giant ladders weigh to much to be useful to me. 5'-6'- stepladders and an 8' and wide variety of standard extension ladders. I do like some of the smaller step stool type set ups. a small rolling scaffold is very handy for certain jobs.


----------



## MAK-Deco

johnpaint said:


> Well, if you are going to be in business your going have to spend a little money my friend. If you are trying to get by with one or two ladders, makes me wonder. Do yourself a favor and spend at least a thousand, buy you some ladders and brushes,tarps,tools. You know we spend so much of out time on this site helping people get started in the paint business that really know nothing about painting. We should rename this site to www. Let'shelpyouwanttobepaintersgetstarted.com


john we went thru that before it'll never change...


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Dittos on the Baker. It also makes a great cart for hauling tools when in an elevator building!

My standard set-up on the ladder rack during exterior season is: #2 16's, #2 20's, #2 24's, #1 28', #1 32' and a 20' plank. Inside I always keep #1 6' and #1 8' stretch plank, #1 6' step a few 4'steps and 2' steps. 

Needless to say, my van is always packed!


----------



## DeanV

Come on painters, man (or woman) up! Yeah, the little giant ladders are heavy, but they work in tight areas and funky stairways like no other and are rock solid. Time for the painter Olympics to get everyone in shape. Event 1 is sprinting while carrying a 32' IA fiberglass ladder vertical. Event 2: Loading the 13 hp powerwasher into a pick-up truck bed unassisted (most reps in 2 minutes wins). Event 3: Shortest time to load and strap 6 extension ladders on top of the pickup (regular rack, no fancy lift type rack).


----------



## johnpaint

Yeah I know, but we went from one extreem to the other. If we are going to be in business, let's look and walk like a business. Let's raise the bar a little bit here. Some of the questions that have been on here in the last few months are for sure from (want a be) painters, that know nothing about what they are doing.These people need to at least learn a little by sitting, watching, and learning, or they will in up asking these kinds of questions.What if I came to work for you and ask what size brush should I use for this wall, I don't think you would think was in any way a pro.Just call me tired, I guess.


----------



## johnpaint

DeanV said:


> Come on painters, man (or woman) up! Yeah, the little giant ladders are heavy, but they work in tight areas and funky stairways like no other and are rock solid. Time for the painter Olympics to get everyone in shape. Event 1 is sprinting while carrying a 32' IA fiberglass ladder vertical. Event 2: Loading the 13 hp powerwasher into a pick-up truck bed unassisted (most reps in 2 minutes wins). Event 3: Shortest time to load and strap 6 extension ladders on top of the pickup (regular rack, no fancy lift type rack).


Dean you really use one of those? I can't believe it.


----------



## DeanV

johnpaint said:


> Yeah I know, but we went from one extreem to the other. If we are going to be in business, let's look and walk like a business. Let's raise the bar a little bit here. Some of the questions that have been on here in the last few months are for sure from (want a be) painters, that know nothing about what they are doing.These people need to at least learn a little by sitting, watching, and learning, or they will in up asking these kinds of questions.What if I came to work for you and ask what size brush should I use for this wall, I don't think you would think was in any way a pro.Just call me tired, I guess.



Where were you during the NEPS and VermontPainter period? That was their entire point.


----------



## DeanV

johnpaint said:


> Dean you really use one of those? I can't believe it.


One of what? The regular roof racks that go over a topper? Yep, came with the topper and I do not think the fancy kind I see on electrician vans will work on a pick-up or hold 6 extension ladders very well.


----------



## RCP

DeanV said:


> Come on painters, man (or woman) up! Yeah, the little giant ladders are heavy, but they work in tight areas and funky stairways like no other and are rock solid. Time for the painter Olympics to get everyone in shape. Event 1 is sprinting while carrying a 32' IA fiberglass ladder vertical. Event 2: Loading the 13 hp powerwasher into a pick-up truck bed unassisted (most reps in 2 minutes wins). Event 3: Shortest time to load and strap 6 extension ladders on top of the pickup (regular rack, no fancy lift type rack).


LOL!:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint

No, I was talking about the Little G Ladder.


----------



## DeanV

LG is not used on every job, but is my first choice in stairways and for ceilings that are too tall for a 6' step.


----------



## salestrainer

Thanks for the input, I have aready purchased most equipment, brushes, rollers, extension poles, pole sander (getting dustless pole sander soon). I agree ladders are a serious deal, that's why I asked the question.


----------



## daArch

I thought (old) John was talking about a Li'l Giant. 

Yah, dude, some of us can still throw the ole aluminum around! It may be a bear, but I ain't got nuthin that comes close to doin what it does so good.

You painters are lucky, you can afford to touch the walls of a stairwell with a ladder as you cut in the cieling, and then lower the ladder as you roll it out. We hangers need to get up there, handle 15 foot sheets, smooth and trim, and NOT touch the wall with the ladder. I love my Little Giant ! Stable and secure. Unlike PWG, I feel REAL comfortable on one. AND you can climb up either side :thumbup:

Sure it's got some weight to it. But funny thing about the human body, even an OLD one, the more you use the muscles, the more they get better at being used. 

did I say yet I love my Little Giant?


----------



## nEighter

aye carumba contigo


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I have the Werner verson of the LG. It's _great _in stairways!


----------



## johnpaint

daArch said:


> I thought (old) John was talking about a Li'l Giant.
> 
> Yah, dude, some of us can still throw the ole aluminum around! It may be a bear, but I ain't got nuthin that comes close to doin what it does so good.
> 
> You painters are lucky, you can afford to touch the walls of a stairwell with a ladder as you cut in the cieling, and then lower the ladder as you roll it out. We hangers need to get up there, handle 15 foot sheets, smooth and trim, and NOT touch the wall with the ladder. I love my Little Giant ! Stable and secure. Unlike PWG, I feel REAL comfortable on one. AND you can climb up either side :thumbup:
> 
> Sure it's got some weight to it. But funny thing about the human body, even an OLD one, the more you use the muscles, the more they get better at being used.
> 
> did I say yet I love my Little Giant?


I guess I would have to come work with you to know the value of this ladder, but when I see it advertised in all the diff positions I think to myself, what the hell are they doing, I can do that on a reg ladder.


----------



## tedrin

I do interiors only now...My fav ladder is a platform type that sits about 3' off the ground....It's the perfect height for homes that have 7 1/2' ceilings...It's very comfortable on your feet and you can turn 360 degrees if needed in a hallway..I have a fibreglass 6 footer and an aluminum 7'/11' {3 way}...I have a bunch of extension ladders if necessary...The 24' is most useful indoors...I've never used a scaffold in over 20 years of painting...I've got enough crap to haul around.

I bought a little giant for a stairwell where I couldn't use my 7'/11' {3 way}...3 years later it sits in my garage unused..The damn thing is just too heavy to lug around...


----------



## johnpaint

I'm a real butt tonight. I don't know why, I feel ok, maybe there is something inside that's bothering me on a subconscience level. Maybe it's that cat I ran over on the way home.


----------



## johnpaint

tedrin said:


> I do interiors only now...My fav ladder is a platform type that sits about 3' up....It's the perfect height for homes that have 7' ceilings...It's very comfortable on your feet and you can turn 360 degrees if needed in a hallway..I have a fibreglass 6 footer and an aluminum 7'/11' {3 way}...I have a bunch of extension ladders if necessary...The 24' is most useful indoors...I've never used a scafold in over 20 years of painting...I've got enough crap to haul around.
> 
> I bought a little giant for a stairwell where I couldn't use my 7/11 {3 way}...3 years later it sits in my garage unused..The damn thing is just too heavy to lug around...


what is a 3foot up?


----------



## daArch

If you ran over a cat, you got a good reason to feel a tad off. Sorry to hear it. And I'm sure the cat ain't so damn pleased either!

The LG is most useful in stairwells. I do not know any other ladder still OSHA approved that will extend legs to account for the different heights. A friend uses a 5-way, and I'm sure it's right for him, but you can not climb up both sides of a 5-way. The LG ads obviously hype its every configuration, but in truth, its best use is in a stair well. I've used it as an extension and it is just not sturdy enough - the main swivel joint wobbles too much. 

The leg leveler is the balz. And the work platform is rock solid. 

I've even used it in the winter when I rake snow off the roof. Extended to an 11' step, it is way more stable than my 8' fiberglass step. 

Again, as everyone says, it IS heavy. But you learn and it's worth it. Heck, a 32' 1A extension ladder is heavy, but we all own them, right?


----------



## tedrin

johnpaint said:


> what is a 3foot up?


It's a platform step ladder..The square platform stands 3' off the ground.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

All are valid points regarding the LG. It _is _heavy, but it's a specialized ladder and I only use it in limited situations. 

Another useful situation... Sometimes while working on a row house we will need to access the roof from the uppermost deck. Walking up an extension ladder 2-3 floors through the house is asking for trouble. I bring the LG to the top deck, extend it, and I can reach the roof.


----------



## Metro M & L

I made it through my first three years of business with a 24 and a little giant. You can take the extension legs off of the little giant and it weighs slightly more than a standard step. And, when you stand on top of it you can really cut in a lot of area, especially in the corners. Like 4 feet on either side in one ladder set when you set it diagonal to the corner.


----------



## jmda

When first starting I accumulated ladders as I needed them. I had a really light weight 16 and 20 as a homeowner already. The first ladder i bought was a 28. Now I have 10 or so extension ladders from 16 to 40. My next extension ladder purchase will probably be a second 24, since they are so handy.

SO, if I were to have one extension ladder it would probably be a 24. Small enough to use inside and tall enough to handle most 2 story jobs. The 16 ft. will be the next needed, it gets used the most it seems.


----------



## DeanV

I almost never use a 16'. I go straight from a 6' step (standing on an undisclosed rung) to a 20'.


----------



## bikerboy

We all have different talents and abilities. Had a woman who worked for me. One day another MALE painter was crying about the weight of the Werner ladder below. Quote; "Quit your crying you [email protected]##*, I lug that around all day."

I have two 5 step, two 3 step and one four step version. It is about the only step ladder we ever have on the job anymore. You can hang ladder jacks off of it, put a stretch board across the top rungs for a quick scaffold.


----------



## MAK-Deco

the pivot takes care my stairway needs... always thought those little giants were over rated.. IMO


----------



## daArch

bikerboy said:


> We all have different talents and abilities. Had a woman who worked for me. One day another MALE painter was crying about the weight of the Werner ladder below. Quote; "Quit your crying you [email protected]##*, I lug that around all day."
> 
> I have two 5 step, two 3 step and one four step version. It is about the only step ladder we ever have on the job anymore. You can hang ladder jacks off of it, put a stretch board across the top rungs for a quick scaffold.


BB,

I had the good fortune of trying the three step one on a job. Luckily it was there because my five step would not fit that curvy stair well. I loved it. It was a Gorilla version, and I gotta say, just did not operate as smoothly as an LG.

How are the Werners? Have to tried both an LG and a Werner and able to give a fair comparison?


----------



## WAGGZ

I would rather have my pivit and 16' equalizer than a LG. Everytime I have had one on stairs the legs at the bottom are barely on the step. But I guess if the stair treads were wider it would fix this.


----------



## ProWallGuy

For stairway configurations, I use a stairwell ladder.

I own this one.


----------



## DeanV

From the pictures, I do not trust the pivot tool on steps (I have two of them). It seems like the upper step really does not have a whole lot of the pivot tool resting on it.


----------



## johnpaint

DeanV said:


> From the pictures, I do not trust the pivot tool on steps (I have two of them). It seems like the upper step really does not have a whole lot of the pivot tool resting on it.


That's what I thought too, but if you think about it the other leg of the ladder keeps it from sliding sideways and coming off the stair.


----------



## tntpainting

I love little giantype ladders too but try leaning the step position up on a windy day it's a [email protected]&@h


----------



## johnpaint

I'm a ladder freak, I love ladders.I don't really love them to much when they get old and crusty looking though.I do think I will get one of those 5-way ladders, they look kind of handy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

johnpaint said:


> I'm a ladder freak, I love ladders.I don't really love them to much when they get old and crusty looking though.I do think I will get one of those 5-way ladders, they look kind of handy.


I'm the same way John. I have _way _to many ladders. I'm the kind of guy that drools over ladders/tools. :whistling2: But you need specific ladders for specific situations. I will _never _over stretch, stand on the top rung, set it up wrong etc because I dont have the right ladder with me.

Ladders are just tools. I use the right ladder/plank etc. to get the job done _safely_ in the _quickest_ amount of time. Having the wrong ladder can kill the hours on a job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Benson Painting

I use my little giant all the time but I cuss the hole time I'm carrying it. Its great for nervous customers who worry about you bringing the 24 into the house. Its also nice to have in the back of my truck bed for touch ups, it handles just about anything they can find.


----------



## johnpaint

Try a good light weight 20' ladder for those inside jobs. Way better than a 24'. Also if you have levelers on them you get an extra 14 inches out of them.


----------



## MAK-Deco

DeanV said:


> From the pictures, I do not trust the pivot tool on steps (I have two of them). It seems like the upper step really does not have a whole lot of the pivot tool resting on it.



we use them all the time on carpet or wood never had it fail yet.


----------



## BrushJockey

Ladders schmadders. who needs 'em!









:whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy

daArch said:


> BB,
> 
> I had the good fortune of trying the three step one on a job. Luckily it was there because my five step would not fit that curvy stair well. I loved it. It was a Gorilla version, and I gotta say, just did not operate as smoothly as an LG.
> 
> How are the Werners? Have to tried both an LG and a Werner and able to give a fair comparison?


daArch;

 I love the Werners. That is all I have. Home Depot or Lowe's just reduced the price to $69.00 (3 step). I turn them sideways and straddle them. you can reach pretty far on both sides, hang your bucket off the knob and have a support the lenght of your foot (all day comfy). I skoffed at them at first, but once you use them the light goes on.

Have two pivots, they work well also, but it is faster and more efficient to move one item (a ladder) than two items. (ladder and pivot) . They are both tools, just pick the one that works in the situation you encounter.

Oh, the 3 step fits in the trunk of my car. If you just want to travel light for a "quick job".

Never tried the real "little giant". But the term has become interchangeable with the ladder above. (at least for me)


----------



## 1977corey

BrushJockey said:


> Ladders schmadders. who needs 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang

I cuss every time I have to lug my Werner MT22 around....and then thank God when I have it set up and in use. Bill is right, hanging paper off of ladders in stairwells takes a whole different set-up. Obviously its all about using the right equipment for the job. Just keep in mind the safety factors. I shudder when I see a gallon can used for a levelor on stairs, though have to admit I've done it a few times myself.

To tell the truth I find it amazing when we can have pages of replies on "What's your favorite brush", yet we skimp on replies when it comes to equipment purchases. Buying the correct ladder, no matter what your mfg preferences, is the same as buying an airless sprayer.


----------



## bikerboy

Wolfgang said:


> I cuss every time I have to lug my Werner MT22 around....and then thank God when I have it set up and in use. Bill is right, hanging paper off of ladders in stairwells takes a whole different set-up. Obviously its all about using the right equipment for the job. Just keep in mind the safety factors. I shudder when I see a gallon can used for a levelor on stairs, though have to admit I've done it a few times myself.
> 
> To tell the truth I find it amazing when we can have pages of replies on "What's your favorite brush", yet we skimp on replies when it comes to equipment purchases. Buying the correct ladder, no matter what your mfg preferences, is the same as buying an airless sprayer.


I am kind of a tool junkie. The bad thing is it can get expensive. The good thing is you find some good tools that make work efficient, safe and fun. (and you get some stuff that gets stored in the back of the shelf)


----------



## Workaholic

Wolfgang said:


> To tell the truth I find it amazing when we can have pages of replies on "What's your favorite brush", yet we skimp on replies when it comes to equipment purchases. Buying the correct ladder, no matter what your mfg preferences, is the same as buying an airless sprayer.


lol you know that is your all time favorite thread.


----------



## daArch

bikerboy said:


> I am kind of a tool junkie.


Who isn't !

And you thought we got in this trade because we found fullfilment in turning drek into gold !

HELL NO, we love all tools and the ability to write them off !!! :thumbup:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*We have a jumper*











I was actually on this job and he jumped before he had enough buckets.


----------



## y.painting

even better


----------



## daArch

Do I have to post these again?








Ladders? We don need no stinkin ladders !










PiViT? We don need no stinkin PiViT !


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Ya! He should be using a Craftmans toolbox. Geee whizzz!


----------



## johnpaint

y.painting said:


> even better


I think if it weren't for the duct tape this could be risky.


----------



## BrushJockey

Hey, I gots yer lader right here homer. 








:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

Guess its time to post my old classic safety blunders:


----------



## jack pauhl

no question LG and Werner multiladders are heavy BUT its like carrying 5's. The more you do it the easier it is to handle. 

Also, those multiladders can be a pain to man-handle at first. Just setting them up and down isnt natural in the way we handle traditional ladders so some guys struggle with them. I might post a video on how I get one set up and down.

I think it would be very helpful based on how i see guys new to those ladders handle them on the job. One guy had the ladder extended all the way up and went to lower it by pulling the J-Locks. Guess what happens when you do that.


----------



## chrisn

What is the "bird" all about?


----------



## Last Craftsman

DeanV said:


> Come on painters, man (or woman)


At the risk of breeding a nation full of wussies, I have to emphatically disagree.

What kind of ladders? Light. Light. Light.

That sh*t adds up. Using extension ladders, it can mean the difference in energy throughout the day, to where your production slows down 15-20% 
if you are using "heavy duty" ladders.

Remember, heavy ladders are for tasks like hauling bricks, and trusses up into place, when painting, you just need access to the area.

Unless you are heavy enough to make a certain length ladder flex a lot, then it's safer to have a heavy duty ladder for taller ladders.

And maneuvering into difficult places behind trees, over bushes etc. is easier with light ladders.

Plus once you start increasing fatigue, then accidents and injuries are more likely, so the notion of needing heavy duty ladders for painting ( not your notion specifically DeanV ) to increase safety is off the mark.

Who cares how manly your ladders are if you have less energy to go to the Dog Park and swoop on cute chicks at the end of the day! :brows:

Besides it's not very manly to be hunched over at 50 years old as a result of a career of hauling heavy ladders around.

I mean would a smart admiral let his soldiers carry weapons that weigh 20 pounds, if a weapon that weighs 10 pounds will do the same job effectively?

Even the most badass jarheads on whole planet would rather carry a light weapon than a heavy one.

This post isn't towards DeanV specifically, mainly lots of philosophies I have seen over the past about needing to use extra heavy duty ladders as painters.

Forget about that sh*t. Save your life energy, and life force, and health for more energy to play with your kids, or fish, play music or whatever it is that you do that makes going to work in the morning worth while.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

chrisn said:


> What is the "bird" all about?


----------



## salestrainer

Thanks again for the info and the funny pics!


----------



## johnpaint

ewingpainting.net said:


>


I think it's funny that they are are trying to protect that nasty ass carpet.


----------



## Wolfgang

If you're gonna use a lightweight ladder, at least use a quality one. I've seen some at homeowners houses that arent worth their weight for scrap. Always wondered where they bought them.

One thing I do is keep one set of ladders for interior use only. I know it sounds OCD, but I know HO's appreciate it.


----------



## DeanV

Last Craftsman said:


> At the risk of breeding a nation full of wussies, I have to emphatically disagree.
> 
> What kind of ladders? Light. Light. Light.
> 
> That sh*t adds up. Using extension ladders, it can mean the difference in energy throughout the day, to where your production slows down 15-20%
> if you are using "heavy duty" ladders.
> 
> Remember, heavy ladders are for tasks like hauling bricks, and trusses up into place, when painting, you just need access to the area.
> 
> Unless you are heavy enough to make a certain length ladder flex a lot, then it's safer to have a heavy duty ladder for taller ladders.
> 
> And maneuvering into difficult places behind trees, over bushes etc. is easier with light ladders.
> 
> Plus once you start increasing fatigue, then accidents and injuries are more likely, so the notion of needing heavy duty ladders for painting ( not your notion specifically DeanV ) to increase safety is off the mark.
> 
> Who cares how manly your ladders are if you have less energy to go to the Dog Park and swoop on cute chicks at the end of the day! :brows:
> 
> Besides it's not very manly to be hunched over at 50 years old as a result of a career of hauling heavy ladders around.
> 
> I mean would a smart admiral let his soldiers carry weapons that weigh 20 pounds, if a weapon that weighs 10 pounds will do the same job effectively?
> 
> Even the most badass jarheads on whole planet would rather carry a light weapon than a heavy one.
> 
> This post isn't towards DeanV specifically, mainly lots of philosophies I have seen over the past about needing to use extra heavy duty ladders as painters.
> 
> Forget about that sh*t. Save your life energy, and life force, and health for more energy to play with your kids, or fish, play music or whatever it is that you do that makes going to work in the morning worth while.



Point well taken. My main point was that the usefulness of the LG style Ladders makes it well worth the additional weight. Now, the LG painter Ladder, which is much lighter, I may get some day once I feel the need to pony up the $$ for a name brand LG.

We have always used heavy duty ladders. My former boss did not buy aluminum ladders since he felt like they were prone to getting bent. Also, we painters are often hard on our ladders having to set them up at funky angles, lay them too flat to shoot over bushes and trees, etc so I figure that the extra strength of IA ladders helps in those situations.


----------



## y.painting

Just saw this today and couldn't resist.

http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/350/


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

daArch said:


> If you ran over a cat, you got a good reason to feel a tad off. Sorry to hear it. And I'm sure the cat ain't so damn pleased either!


 
Theres a hundred ways to skin a cat,,,,, But the cat ain't gonna like NONE of em


----------



## slowforthecones

this is what you need....

little giant ladder with leg leveler, PIVIT multi purpose ladder jack & tool


----------



## painterdude

Don't know what's so funny about the clamps on the 2 x 4. I very rarely get a stairway area to do, but still carry those big clamps in my truck just in case I need it. I've done it that way since the 70's. An old painter showed me the trick...it works fine and is safe if you use 2 clamps.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

y.painting said:


> Just saw this today and couldn't resist.
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/failblog/videos/350/


Thanks for that gem. I about blew a gasket watching it. "Now it's locked in place"


----------



## johnpaint

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Thanks for that gem. I about blew a gasket watching it. "Now it's locked in place"


LOL that looked like Tammy Baker


----------



## y.painting

to continue with previous ladder fails...


----------



## Wallnut

I gotta say, I bought an LG and love it. The only downfall is it is HEAAAVY. It's way better than aluminums though especially since it won't buckle or wobble if your at the top twisting and reaching.


----------



## [email protected]

Workaholic said:


> I have been looking at a little giant for awhile, just have not pulled the trigger on one.


I have a little giant and the thing I don't like about it is the weight. Way too heavy... But I bought mine back in 2000, maybe they have adjusted that since? Anyways, HD or Lowes, don't know which, has the Gorilla (I think that's the brand name) style little giant. I find it much lighter and cheaper in cost. I use the 5' a lot. My Little Giant is a 10'er (a frame, extended is 20' or so...) and I only use it in stairwells. Just like you said, the 6', 16' and 24' are the most commonly used for interior.


----------



## VanDamme

I have a couple of the Little Giant M-22 ladders. Type I instead of IA. Don't use them all the time, but they do come in handy here and there.


----------



## VanDamme

Nobody uses 40' wood extension ladders anymore?? :no:

They were really fun when they got wet and swelled a bit.


----------



## straight_lines

Wallnut said:


> I gotta say, I bought an LG and love it. The only downfall is it is HEAAAVY. It's way better than aluminums though especially since it won't buckle or wobble if your at the top twisting and reaching.


 I didn't mind that is was heavy I never even thought about it. I am pretty strong thou.:yes:

What I did hate was the rungs would kill my feet, I am around 240lbs and wear a 13 shoe. I am almost glad someone stole it from the back of my truck on day. I just use an aluminum extension with a pivit.

To salestrainer just buy a working mans ladder. By that I mean werner with a 300lb rating. You don't need them all at once, buy one when you need it, unless you can find deals at the local pawn shops.


----------

